# Feedback on shooting sticks



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I was looking at different options for a bipod for my AR, bipod sticks, or a tripod for predator hunting, and they were a little pricey. So I made my own out of 2 round oak dowels from Home Depot and cut them down to the sitting height and secured them together with a bolt and nut. It is not bad for $8, but I wanted to upgrade to a bipod attached to my AR that has long enough legs for sitting, or a tripod for more stability. What are your thoughts and experiences?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Personally, I don't really care too much for the attached style bi-pods. Most only go 27 inches and that isn't enough for steep hill-side set-ups. You have to move quick sometimes when hard chargers come running, and attached bi-pods tend to hang on everything. They've cost me dogs, so that's that. I prefer an un-attached bi-pod, so when things get fast paced, I can drop it away and go gun-fighter style. I have used the home-made type you just described, but they seemed clumsy and awkward. I did run across a set, and I don't know if they still make them or not, called Vern Howey shooting sticks. Found them at AllPredatorCall long ago, but don't see them now. You could build a set fairly easy. Some tent poles, angled alluiminum and some wrought iron with bolts. Here's a few pix. What I really like about this set-up is the fact that the top can swivel, making them very agile. I also like the Primos Trigger Sticks, that's what I run now, but they are pricey. If you would like better pictures of the Vern Howey's so you can give it a try, PM me and I will take some with more detail.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've bought several through the years and made a few more, and I just keep going back to my Stoney point steady stix. I've replaced the shock cord in them (from a tent repair kit at wally world for about $5) about every third year. I've had them for about 20 some years now.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Good info and pics, I like the top being able to swivel. I also have looked at Stoney Point sticks and for the price its not bad.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like these. http://www.boggear.com/bipods/rld_bipod.html

I covered the top of the legs with McNett tape. Mostly to kill noise brushing the grass and such. They work standing kneeling or sitting. They are built pretty strong. They work well for pushing back briars to get by also.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I like the bog-pods to...







just paint them:


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Definitely like the Bog-pods and was leaning in that direction, and the camo looks sweet.


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have been using the BogPod as well for the past 2 years. It can be set up for any situation and I feel is more versatile than an attached bi-pod(I have removed the Harris Bi-pods from both my bolt guns). Instead of painting mine I wrapped mine with a camo patterned vet wrap I found at Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

I messed the pic up on the above post.


----------

